# Help me decide on a $6200 Rig



## mdsx1950 (Dec 15, 2009)

My friend wants to get a rig. His budget is $6200. He wants me to decide what he should buy and so he gave me two options. 

One is a Alienware Area 51 ALX and the other is a iBUYPOWER Paladin Dr.I

Here are the specs (No monitor included) :

*ALIENWARE Area 51 ALX*


CASE - ALX Space Black

PROCESSOR - Overclocked Intel® Core™i7 975 3.86GHz (8MB Cache) Extreme Edition Quad Core Processor	

OPERATING SYSTEM - 	Genuine Windows® 7 Ultimate, 64bit, English	

VIDEO CARD - Dual 2GB GDDR5 ATI Radeon™ HD 5970 CrossfireX™ Enabled	

MEMORY - 12GB DDR3 1333MHz (3x 4GB) Tri Channel Memory	

HARD DRIVE	 - 1.2TB RAID 0 (2x 640GB SATA-II, 7,200 RPM, 16MB Cache HDDs)	

OPTICAL DRIVE - 24X CD/DVD burner (DVD+/-RW) w/double layer write capability	

SOUND CARD - Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium	

KEYBOARD - Alienware TactX™ Keyboard

MOUSE - Alienware TactX™ Mouse

WARRANTY - 1 Yr Ltd Hardware Warranty

PRICE - $6,169



*iBUYPOWER Gamer Paladin Dr.I*


CASE - CoolerMaster HAF 922 Mid Tower Gaming Case - Black

PROCESSOR - Intel® Core™ i7 975 Processor Extreme Edition (4x 3.33GHz/8MB L3 Cache)

PROCESSOR COOLING - CoolerMaster V8 CPU Cooling Fan System

OPERATING SYSTEM - Genuine Windows® 7 Ultimate, 64bit, English	

VIDEO CARD - ATI Radeon HD 5870 - 1GB - CrossFire Mode (Dual Cards)

MEMORY - 24GB DDR3 1333MHz (6x 4GB) Tri Channel Memory

HARD DRIVE	 - 300 GB WD Velociraptor HARD DRIVE -- 16M Cache, 10000 RPM, 3.0Gb/s - Dual 300GB Drives (600GB Capacity) - RAID 0 High Performance + 500 GB HARD DRIVE -- 16M Cache, 7200 RPM, 3.0Gb/s - Single Drive

OPTICAL DRIVE - 8X Blu-Ray LG BLU-RAY Re-Writer, DVD±R/±RW Burner Combo Drive - Black

SOUND CARD -  Creative Labs Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Champion Series

KEYBOARD - Logitech G15 Gaming Keyboard

MOUSE - Logitech G9X Laser Gaming Mouse

METER DISPLAY - NZXT Sentry 2 LCD Touch Screen Fan Controller /w Temperatures Display  Black

iBUYPOWER SPECIALS - iBUYPOWER Labs - Noise Reduction ( Advanced - iBUYPOWER Harmony SRS Sound Reduction System - Improved Airflow Silent Fans ) + iBUYPOWER PowerDrive ( PowerDrive Level 2 - Up to 20% Overclocking )

POWER SUPPLY - 1200 Watt Thermaltake Toughpower W0156RU Power Supply - Quad SLI Ready

WARRANTY - 3 Yr Ltd Hardware Warranty

PRICE - $6020





*So which is the better one?*


Thanks for reading.

THE IDEA WAS CANCELLED. PLEASE CHECK OUT PAGE 3 FOR THE NEW IDEA THANKS . 

The Area 51 ALX :




















The Paladin Dr.I


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Dec 15, 2009)

that alienware only has 1yr warranty.

You can buy a pc as good as those for less than half the price of those systems...

What on earth do you want 24gb ram for???

And you don't even get a monitor for $6000  

You don't get SSD's.  Just old $100 sata2 hdd's  

Tell your friend to save himself $3000 and buy from somewhere else man, you should easily be able to get a top spec system for $3000 with a good monitor.  I am talking pre-built as well, you can save even more if you build it yourself.

But to answer your question if you really had to, I would go for the ibuypower only because of the raptor hdd's and extra warranty


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Dec 15, 2009)

Agreed, these machines are extremely over priced. Besides, i7 extreme? You're better off with dual Xeons then, those would be cheaper and a lot faster. Plus you could save on memory that way, 12x2GB instead of 6x4GB, though the question remains why one would need that much memory. 

Either way, if he's stupid enough to spend so much money on something he'd never need, go for it.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Dec 15, 2009)

Don't buy either of those systems, just buy the parts your friend want to use, build a custom computer, save $4000 and get the same performance those $6000 rigs would give.


----------



## deaffob (Dec 15, 2009)

waste of money seriously. If I live near gimme 2000 dollars and I'll build you one just as good. Those rams are rated 1333 What is going on in here??


----------



## Hayder_Master (Dec 15, 2009)

booth of them have low memory frequency 1333ghz , DDR3 now go over 2000Ghz


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 15, 2009)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Agreed, these machines are extremely over priced. Besides, i7 extreme? You're better off with dual Xeons then, those would be cheaper and a lot faster. Plus you could save on memory that way, 12x2GB instead of 6x4GB, though the question remains why one would need that much memory.
> 
> Either way, if he's stupid enough to spend so much money on something he'd never need, go for it.



exactly why even consider i7 extreme!
that system is a bit wonky no SSDs but 4 gpu cores?

the price is wack too

unless you are stupid and rich there are much better value pc even better cheaper ones


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 15, 2009)

IF you want a HIGH PERFORMANCE MACHINE for 6000$ then ive got a deal for you!!!!!


----------



## afw (Dec 15, 2009)

well i would never dream of buying those  .... u could have a system with better specs than that for much cheaper .... :shadedshu

and buying parts individually means u can upgrade items without any warranty issues and also have better warranties (as said in this thread ; this PC carries only 1 year warranty .... and i guess u wont be able to upgrade any of those parts that come with it .... that sux  )...


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 15, 2009)

Why on earth your friend wants to spend such a ridiculous amount of money I don't know. I know a lot of people would suggest building it yourself (or your friend building it) but if you do buy pre-built, your friend will get the rest assurance that if anything goes wrong, he'll have it covered under warranty. Another thing I'd advise your friend to do if he has so much money at his disposal, is to purchase insurance for whatever machine he decides on getting.


----------



## hv43082 (Dec 15, 2009)

Most of us here can easily built a system just as good for half the price.  

-Swap the i7 975 for 920 + custom liquid cooling + 2 pair of good ssd.  Overclock the 920 like hell and combine with a pair of ssd in raid 0, the system will fly.  
-Keep the PSU and pair of 5970.  
-Add a few TB for storage.
-12Gb of ram is all you ever need.
-Get a nice classy grown up case instead of those 2 gaudy cases.
-Keep the sound card and peripherals.
-Get a nice 2560x1600 monitor.  

All of these are still way less than $6k.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Dec 15, 2009)

Overpriced man, if not then it'll just be for showoff. 24gb of mem? I7 extreme? 2 5970? Do you work for nasa? Hell i was planning for a p.c last month that cost 10 times less! Some people are indeed lucky. Wonder how you ll feel in 2 years when it ll be worth 500 bucks.


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 15, 2009)

+ 1 to buy the parts yourself.

Infact you could literally buy the exact same parts and still save money XD


----------



## Sensi Karate (Dec 15, 2009)

Far out, $6000 for one computer, wtf? You could build two to three computers, overclock and own the hell out of those cases! Seriously tell your friend to save his money and build his computer or get a computer store to build it for him if he doesn't have the time (I've done it before).  You could then save the spare money for future upgrades into the millennium!  

Or you could give me the $6000... I'm a lost Nigerian prince and I'll double your money in two weeks after the deposit. >_>


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 15, 2009)

Sensi Karate said:


> Or you could give me the $6000... I'm a lost Nigerian prince and I'll double your money in two weeks after the deposit. >_>



So it was you who took my money... you, *bastard!* 



HEH HEH HEH!


----------



## kylzer (Dec 15, 2009)

I recommend 

I7 920 - With a GTZ block and decent PA120.3 loop or something
Gigabyte X58 UD7
6GB Corsair Dom GTs 1866
Intel X-25 SSDS 250GB in raid 1 maybe 1+0 ect
2x 2TB Western Digital Green for Storage
Silverstone Decathlon 1200w psu
Two ATI HD5970s 
Silverstone TJ07

Something like that if you where to build it yourself.

think thats 6k well spent.


----------



## BraveSoul (Dec 15, 2009)

iBUYPOWER...    if these were half the price i wouldn't buy either one, jeeez  
bulky mechanical HDDs in these expensive rigs    yak     got to have SSD
and with new 32nm intel CPUs and Nvidia 360/380 video cards just around the corner what is your friend thinking? what r u thinking 
convince him into waiting a bit more


----------



## Asylum (Dec 15, 2009)

I will sell him my system and throw in a SSD for $2500. Check my specs.
Will be a better system than either of those.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Dec 15, 2009)

your friend must have more money than sense, both those systems are a blatant rip off.

No SSDs, slow memory....

You can build a much better system for 1/2 that money.


----------



## SummerDays (Dec 15, 2009)

Most aliens laugh at alienware computers.

Seriously, if you're going to spend $6000+ for a computer, there are Apple people who would just love to rip you off.

Build it yourself!

ps oli_ramsay: Can you tell us what Batman and Robin are saying in that card?  

"Robin, if you're going to drive that slow, would you at least TURN DOWN THE BLOWER so I can hear myself think?" 

 or..  "Batman, the insane criminals are all driving Nvidias, how are we ever going to keep up?!" 

"Golly Batman, I hope Catalyst doesn't crash and force us to walk yet again."

"Robin, Can you lend me some money for gas, I spent all our money on this stupid car!"


----------



## d3fct (Dec 16, 2009)

alienware= dell. youd be much better off building one from scratch less cost and more of a choice of hardware, plus you can say i built it, not i bought an overpriced prepackaged dell.


----------



## Kei (Dec 16, 2009)

I have respect for Alienware (don't know the other guys), I'm even a HUUUUGE fan of their cases which are amazing. I wish they'd just sell the cases seperately as well, but that would tank their business for sure because nobody would ever buy a prebuilt machine from them again.

Now that said, I cannot in any way, shape, or form tell you that either one is a good deal. As many have already stated the components that you're getting are not matched to work with each other the best they can. The system is simply not a real SYSTEM but more a collection of parts which just doesn't make the price good at all. You can buy better than those components for far less money and walk the other two computers without trying.

I do not know your level of build experience (and if this was AMD I'd have already offered to build it for you) so I recommend that if you've built before to do it yourself....though I'm assuming you haven't because you even entertained this idea for a friend at all. If not I recommend that you contact one of our members on the forum and have them build you a system that will work as a single unit instead of a collection of parts.

You'll save your friend a lot of money, get a far better system, and help out a fellow member keep in business. 

Kei


----------



## zithe (Dec 16, 2009)

For 6000 you could build an uber machine or two and pick up 3 30" screens! lol


----------



## Delta6326 (Dec 16, 2009)

build it your self and save tons of money i voted for the ALIENWARE Area 51 ALX
 just because of the cool looking case thats all not worth $6k


----------



## Marineborn (Dec 16, 2009)

Omg for 6000 i could build 3 powerfull computers, with monitors, HAHAHAHAH

heres a computer you can dump 6000+ on....lol at least this site lets you customize everything gotta love em

http://www.falcon-nw.com/


----------



## dir_d (Dec 16, 2009)

This was a joke right??The OP hasnt even responded...Im pretty sure any one of the people posted in this thread would go through and help him get a machine thats just as fast for at a minimum of half the money.


----------



## Kantastic (Dec 16, 2009)

Get the Alienware for the 2 5970's vs. the iBP's 2 5870's. I'd tell you to build one yourself, or tell your friend to do it, but between the two you listed, you have my opinion.


----------



## DonInKansas (Dec 16, 2009)

I'd be happy to build your friend's rig for him with the same specs if he wants and save him some major cash.  I'm being deadly serious about this too.  PM me if interested.


----------



## overclocking101 (Dec 16, 2009)

Lmfao!


----------



## EnergyFX (Dec 16, 2009)

Just to show how rediculous this is...

Click here and scroll down and look at the combo package.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133089

Add a couple hundred for an operating system and you've still got tons of room for gaming keyboard, mouse and a 30" monitor.

Mind you even this is a rediculous build with the overpriced case, overpriced "Extreme" processor, 12gigs of memory, TWO blu-ray burners, and 4 TB of hard drive disk space... but the point is to look at what you can get for that much money.  At least this combo has a SSD.


----------



## Papahyooie (Dec 16, 2009)

i know most will crucify me for saying this, but that alienware case is just badass.

Like everyone else said, build yourself or have someone build for you. Alienwares / Paladins are to impress people who DONT know about computers. Those who really do will simply riducule you for spending so much money for the same hardware in thier sub 1k machine. Unless you want the porshe effect. If someone was to say to you: I could have built the same thing for half the price" and your response is "Thats the point. Im RICH BIOTCH" Then by all means, get the alienware. With that budget, no reason not to get the name. 


...btw i really want one of those cool alienware bags that you get with the laptops.............


----------



## Kei (Dec 16, 2009)

I 100% agree that case is AWESOME, I love their cases I just don't buy because I can build a better rig for cheaper.....just won't have nearly the awesomeness for a case lol. 

Kei


----------



## d3fct (Dec 16, 2009)

+1 for don, he'll hook you up.


----------



## Delta6326 (Dec 16, 2009)

Newegg


----------



## Kantastic (Dec 16, 2009)

Delta6326 said:


> Newegg



I'd rather pay the extra and get the Alienware over that Thermaltake combo, the AW comes preassembled, preconfigured, and has better video cards. But then again... the TT combo has a G2. >_>


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 16, 2009)

dir_d said:


> This was a joke right??The OP hasnt even responded...Im pretty sure any one of the people posted in this thread would go through and help him get a machine thats just as fast for at a minimum of half the money.



This is no joke. Seriously looking for a PC that can last 4-5 years without a single upgrade. No need of a monitor since he has already has. I was talking to him about this. But looks like going for Alienware just for the case is a huge waste of money.

Anyways budget is $6000. Can anyone post some specs that will last fr the 4 years?


----------



## Kantastic (Dec 16, 2009)

mdsx1950 said:


> This is no joke. Seriously looking for a PC that can last 4-5 years without a single upgrade. No need of a monitor since he has already has. I was talking to him about this. But looks like going for Alienware just for the case is a huge waste of money.
> 
> Anyways budget is $6000. Can anyone post some specs that will last fr the 4 years?



I don't know what $6,000 rig WON'T last 4 years... but then again technology is a pretty unique field. At this moment I would suggest he spend a chunk of his budget on SSD's, X58 hardware, and 2 5970's. That's the general idea for a $6,000 rig.


----------



## Espera (Dec 16, 2009)

If he's got the money then what about a PC from http://www.falcon-nw.com/
Falcon Northwest.


----------



## MKmods (Dec 16, 2009)

to say you want a comp that will last 4 years is silly. To spend $6k on these is Crazy.

So hes silly/crazy and may as well throw 60% of his cash in the toilet...

By the way what monitors are he using and whats the comp for?
(4 years ago the FX 57 and 7800 series GPU was king, imagine comparing it to a 965 and 5970 (or i7 for intel folks))


----------



## EnergyFX (Dec 16, 2009)

Delta6326 said:


> Newegg



Thanks, that's a much better way of posting what I tried.



Kantastic said:


> I'd rather pay the extra and get the Alienware over that Thermaltake combo, the AW comes preassembled, preconfigured, and has better video cards. But then again... the TT combo has a G2. >_>



no!


----------



## Kantastic (Dec 16, 2009)

EnergyFX said:


> no!


----------



## Frick (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm also VERY interested in what monitors he have. Because there has to be two monitors. No one in his right mind could buy something like that and only have one monitor.


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 16, 2009)

I had a feeling this had to do something with Alienware or Dell, but anyways dude, go bitch slap your friend for even thinking of wasting that kind of money lol, seriously man, go to a computer store and choose the parts yourself, or if you can build it yourself.

PS. I did not Vote


----------



## lilkiduno (Dec 16, 2009)

my vote gose to getting a custom built PC and saving at least $3000... If you or yourfriend is unexprenced. hire a member off here to do it, your still going to save some major cash..... _and if your friend still wants to spend $6000 ill be all more then happy to accept $1000 for my own upgrades! (joking of coruse)_


----------



## DRDNA (Dec 16, 2009)

If your not going to take the opportunity to build a dream rig in the $6200 rang(opps just shot my self in the head )Then I would go with 
http://www.cyberpowerpc.com/
They can not be beat and they are good and its a one stop shop warranty ....the config option are top notch ...I lie not ...GL


Actually I have a hard time beating thier prices!


----------



## Sensi Karate (Dec 16, 2009)

InnocentCriminal said:


> So it was you who took my money... you, *bastard!*
> 
> 
> 
> HEH HEH HEH!



Ugh... oh... thats the other lost Nigeran Prince living next door. >_> 



mdsx1950 said:


> This is no joke. Seriously looking for a PC that can last 4-5 years without a single upgrade. No need of a monitor since he has already has. I was talking to him about this. But looks like going for Alienware just for the case is a huge waste of money.
> 
> Anyways budget is $6000. Can anyone post some specs that will last fr the 4 years?



No computer can survive four years without an upgrade to keep playing top intensive games and programs, its simply impossible. With technology advancing at an alarming rate in the last decade theres no way to slow it down. With much new technology coming around the corner, like dual GPU/CPU Fusion cards and Intel Light Peak which may revolutionize everything electronic your friend will have to upgrade to stay with the tech times. Just listen to everyone and build/get computer shop to build it for you, your friend will save heaps and then can give the rest of the money to me, because I am a lost Nigeran Prince! Cash preferable.


----------



## BroBQ (Dec 16, 2009)

I wouldn't buy either of those systems if my life depended on it.

http://www.newegg.com


----------



## BraveSoul (Dec 16, 2009)

mdsx1950 said:


> This is no joke. Seriously looking for a PC that can last 4-5 years without a single upgrade. No need of a monitor since he has already has. I was talking to him about this. But looks like going for Alienware just for the case is a huge waste of money.
> 
> Anyways budget is $6000. Can anyone post some specs that will last fr the 4 years?


 4 years u say ,, wait for nvidia 380 graphics cards, get 2 of them,, that will last(geforce380 should be at least 33% faster then radeon5870)
i like ibuypower's case, it looks serious,,how about u get a comp with 1 5850,, play with it,  then sell the card and upgrade to 2x geforce380


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 16, 2009)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Agreed, these machines are extremely over priced. Besides, i7 extreme? You're better off with dual Xeons then, those would be cheaper and a lot faster. Plus you could save on memory that way, 12x2GB instead of 6x4GB, though the question remains why one would need that much memory.
> 
> Either way, if he's stupid enough to spend so much money on something he'd never need, go for it.



Well i7 Extreme is so that it will last for the next 4 years plus ive already told him that its a waste of money going for an Alienware just for the badass case. and 24GB again is for the next 4 years



DrunkenMafia said:


> that alienware only has 1yr warranty.
> 
> You can buy a pc as good as those for less than half the price of those systems...
> 
> ...



24GB ram again is for it to last for the next 4 years. And he already has two monitors.



MilkyWay said:


> exactly why even consider i7 extreme!
> that system is a bit wonky no SSDs but 4 gpu cores?
> 
> the price is wack too
> ...



Well first thing its not for me. And i myself have my own i7 975  Its meant to last 4 years with no upgrade. anyways 3 at the least.



hv43082 said:


> Most of us here can easily built a system just as good for half the price.
> 
> -Swap the i7 975 for 920 + custom liquid cooling + 2 pair of good ssd.  Overclock the 920 like hell and combine with a pair of ssd in raid 0, the system will fly.
> -Keep the PSU and pair of 5970.
> ...



Yeah but for it to last 4 years. Need to get the best in the market now.. Anyways with New Year discounts, hopefully can save some cash.



assaulter_99 said:


> Overpriced man, if not then it'll just be for showoff. 24gb of mem? I7 extreme? 2 5970? Do you work for nasa? Hell i was planning for a p.c last month that cost 10 times less! Some people are indeed lucky. Wonder how you ll feel in 2 years when it ll be worth 500 bucks.



Well you can say its for showoff.  But yeah i7 extreme and 2 5970s are needed if its to survive 4 years. Money aint a problem for him(my friend).



Sensi Karate said:


> Far out, $6000 for one computer, wtf? You could build two to three computers, overclock and own the hell out of those cases! Seriously tell your friend to save his money and build his computer or get a computer store to build it for him if he doesn't have the time (I've done it before).  You could then save the spare money for future upgrades into the millennium!
> 
> Or you could give me the $6000... I'm a lost Nigerian prince and I'll double your money in two weeks after the deposit. >_>



Yeah its way too overpriced. Well one reason he wants to get it is the awesome Alienware case.  Plus it gotta last a looooong time lol.



kylzer said:


> I recommend
> 
> I7 920 - With a GTZ block and decent PA120.3 loop or something
> Gigabyte X58 UD7
> ...



i7 920 wouldnt last for another 4 years bro. and 6GB also wont last but the other stuff is ok.



oli_ramsay said:


> your friend must have more money than sense, both those systems are a blatant rip off.
> 
> No SSDs, slow memory....
> 
> You can build a much better system for 1/2 that money.



Yeah i've been telling him that. Hes f***ing obsessed with that ALX case. :shadedshu



Kei said:


> I have respect for Alienware (don't know the other guys), I'm even a HUUUUGE fan of their cases which are amazing. I wish they'd just sell the cases seperately as well, but that would tank their business for sure because nobody would ever buy a prebuilt machine from them again.
> 
> Now that said, I cannot in any way, shape, or form tell you that either one is a good deal. As many have already stated the components that you're getting are not matched to work with each other the best they can. The system is simply not a real SYSTEM but more a collection of parts which just doesn't make the price good at all. You can buy better than those components for far less money and walk the other two computers without trying.
> 
> ...



Dont worry. I've built PCs before. I anyways told him that these two PCs are way too overpriced. So i told him that lets post it in a forum and check the other users opinions. So i was right.



zithe said:


> For 6000 you could build an uber machine or two and pick up 3 30" screens! lol



He already has two Samsung T260 25.5" monitors, no need for anymore monitors lol. 



Delta6326 said:


> build it your self and save tons of money i voted for the ALIENWARE Area 51 ALX
> just because of the cool looking case thats all not worth $6k



I agree.



Marineborn said:


> Omg for 6000 i could build 3 powerfull computers, with monitors, HAHAHAHAH
> 
> heres a computer you can dump 6000+ on....lol at least this site lets you customize everything gotta love em
> 
> http://www.falcon-nw.com/



I checked it out. Its awesome.



dir_d said:


> This was a joke right??The OP hasnt even responded...Im pretty sure any one of the people posted in this thread would go through and help him get a machine thats just as fast for at a minimum of half the money.



No joke man. Gotta get it before the mid Jan 2010.



DonInKansas said:


> I'd be happy to build your friend's rig for him with the same specs if he wants and save him some major cash.  I'm being deadly serious about this too.  PM me if interested.



Haha thanks. Will let you know if anything comes up. But i think i'll build it for him. Since he's paying some good cash for doing it 



EnergyFX said:


> Just to show how rediculous this is...
> 
> Click here and scroll down and look at the combo package.
> 
> ...



Yeah i checked it out. Thats a pretty hot rig there.  


Papahyooie said:


> i know most will crucify me for saying this, but that alienware case is just badass.
> 
> Like everyone else said, build yourself or have someone build for you. Alienwares / Paladins are to impress people who DONT know about computers. Those who really do will simply riducule you for spending so much money for the same hardware in thier sub 1k machine. Unless you want the porshe effect. If someone was to say to you: I could have built the same thing for half the price" and your response is "Thats the point. Im RICH BIOTCH" Then by all means, get the alienware. With that budget, no reason not to get the name.
> 
> ...



I agree. Alienware is just plain badass. Its so damn unique and has one killer design. 

Haha yeah my friend is a rich bastard lol.



Kei said:


> I 100% agree that case is AWESOME, I love their cases I just don't buy because I can build a better rig for cheaper.....just won't have nearly the awesomeness for a case lol.
> 
> Kei



The Case must be atleast a $1000 bucks lol. And yeah its awesome. 



MKmods said:


> to say you want a comp that will last 4 years is silly. To spend $6k on these is Crazy.
> 
> So hes silly/crazy and may as well throw 60% of his cash in the toilet...
> 
> ...



Yeah well. It should at the minimum be alive for 3 years. Atleast in 2013 he should be able to play a game with No AA and Anistrophy and atleast play a game in  Med Settings at full res or atleast about 1920x1080.



Frick said:


> I'm also VERY interested in what monitors he have. Because there has to be two monitors. No one in his right mind could buy something like that and only have one monitor.



He has 2 Samsung T260 25.5" monitors.



CHAOS_KILLA said:


> I had a feeling this had to do something with Alienware or Dell, but anyways dude, go bitch slap your friend for even thinking of wasting that kind of money lol, seriously man, go to a computer store and choose the parts yourself, or if you can build it yourself.
> 
> PS. I did not Vote



Yeah i've already blasted his ass now 



lilkiduno said:


> my vote gose to getting a custom built PC and saving at least $3000... If you or yourfriend is unexprenced. hire a member off here to do it, your still going to save some major cash..... _and if your friend still wants to spend $6000 ill be all more then happy to accept $1000 for my own upgrades! (joking of coruse)_



Dude im not unexperienced. It just that my idiot of a friend wanted to get more opinions on the PCs i listed. So i wanted to see the outcome.






And yet again thanks everyone for your opinions. I'll be glad if anyone can give the specs of a PC that can last in the minimum of 3 years.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 16, 2009)

Guys i just want all of you to know this isn't for me. Plus i posted this thread to see your opinions. I'm not stupid to consider a very much overpriced computer nor can i afford such a expensive PC plus i got my own beast in my room LoL. 

Thanks


----------



## DonInKansas (Dec 16, 2009)

If this guy has this kind of money to throw at a computer, there's no way it'll last 4 years.  He'll get the upgrade itch most likely when i9 drops.

No computer will "last" 4 years, as has been stated before.  In 2013 we'll proably be running 24 core Processors and 100GB of ram and shit.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 16, 2009)

DonInKansas said:


> If this guy has this kind of money to throw at a computer, there's no way it'll last 4 years.  He'll get the upgrade itch most likely when i9 drops.
> 
> No computer will "last" 4 years, as has been stated before.  In 2013 we'll proably be running 24 core Processors and 100GB of ram and shit.



Hahaha. Who knows. He most likely will be able to upgrade before 4 years. But at the current situation he most likely has only a 30% chance to upgrade. So he told me "Bro i got some good money in my hand, and i want a PC that will last for sometime which will most likely be 3yrs or even 4. So i want you to get me a good rig. Well i already checked two PCs. One from Alienware and the other from ibuy power."

And then i was like "Cool, how much?"

Then he said " $6000"

And then i told him " Are you f***ing nuts?? "

Then he said " Man it looks so awesome"

Then i concluded telling him that "Lets hear out what other people will tell about your idea"

And then i posted a thread in TPU Forums.... lol


----------



## Frick (Dec 16, 2009)

I totally agree with the Don. Also, this describes what it will be like (if things move as fast as they've done so far):



MKmods said:


> (4 years ago the FX 57 and 7800 series GPU was king, imagine comparing it to a 965 and 5970 (or i7 for intel folks))


----------



## Fishymachine (Dec 16, 2009)

I have a small question: is you high binned,unlocked i7 975 still at stock speed?
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/i7-c0-d0,2386-6.html


----------



## HookeyStreet (Dec 16, 2009)

mdsx1950 said:


> My friend wants to get a rig. His budget is $6200. He wants me to decide what he should buy and so he gave me two options.
> 
> One is a Alienware Area 51 ALX and the other is a iBUYPOWER Paladin Dr.I
> 
> ...



Both systems are wastes of cash!  If he/you cant build one for him thats better than those 2 for cheaper, then get someone on TPU to build one.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 16, 2009)

It's all well & good stating that they should build one, and even if they're able to (I expect mdsx1950 could build a monster rig piss easily) it doesn't necessarily mean they can. I mean, mdsx1950 hasn't even stated if it is an option they can go down. He's asked specifically what we thought of the two provided and we've all pretty much stated 

*D.I.Y.*

The reason why I think mdsx1950's friend should get a pre-built machine hugely depends on mdsx1950 wanting to be his personal technician - my own experiences from being that guy for my 'friends' is a fuckin' bitch!

Honestly, get your friend a $2500 gaming rig with a nice big screen, with room to upgrade if necessary and make sure he gets a decent warranty & to get insurance on the thing. Otherwise, you'll build him a machine and when he messes with it, you're going to be the one picking up the pieces, which is time consuming and expensive (unless he pays you - which he should if he has $6200 to spend on a rig). If you're happy with doing so, then _definitely_ as it's already been stated, build it yourself.

We all love spec'ing out killer rigs for other people!


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 16, 2009)

Fishymachine said:


> I have a small question: is you high binned,unlocked i7 975 still at stock speed?
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/i7-c0-d0,2386-6.html



Well its OCed to 3.8Ghz.



HookeyStreet said:


> Both systems are wastes of cash!  If he/you cant build one for him thats better than those 2 for cheaper, then get someone on TPU to build one.



Yeah well we decided that we are gonna build it. So i'll be doing the assembling for him.



InnocentCriminal said:


> It's all well & good stating that they should build one, and even if they're able to (I expect mdsx1950 could build a monster rig piss easily) it doesn't necessarily mean they can. I mean, mdsx1950 hasn't even stated if it is an option they can go down. He's asked specifically what we thought of the two provided and we've all pretty much stated
> 
> *D.I.Y.*
> 
> ...




Im gonna do it myself. Im going to build it. And because im building it. He can save a ton of cash so he will be ble to upgrade in another 2 yrs. 

"my own experiences from being that guy for my 'friends' is a fuckin' bitch!"

I defiently agree on that one mate.

And if any of you want to spec out the rig. Please post it. Will be glad to check it out.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Dec 16, 2009)

I wouldn't be so fast to dismiss the I7 920. Look at how long the q6600 has been a viable option for building a computer(even today it's a decent performing CPU)


----------



## yogurt_21 (Dec 16, 2009)

I i was to ever build a 6k rig it would have SAS and a heck of a raid controller and even then I'd have to go dual processor server board to really justify it. 

6200$ for 4 yrs?
easy!

rig 1 year 1 spend 1550$
rig 2 year 2 spend 1550$
rig 3 year 3 spend 1550$
rig 4 year 4 spend 1550$

put in a single card (prolly multi gpu though) top end graphics card, mid-high cpu, mid-high mobo, decent memory, strong psu, 1080p monitor, decent hard disk, might even be able to spring for a blu-ray drive if you do it wisely.  

in this plan you're on the top end of graphics while maintaining a balanced rig of the current generation. you get enjoyment of all the latest bells and whistles and knowldge that as soon as your rig starts to feel a bit slow it's time to get a new one.

or you can go super uber hardware that will feel only slightly faster than the mid-high components for 1/4 the cost. You spend the entire amount in one fat load and within a year your rig starts to feel slow compared to current offerings, but you'll have to chug on through to the next year when you rig becomes anicent and you ahve 2 more eyars of that before you can upgrade again. By that time you rig will be worthless and you'll be begging to go over to your freinds house just to be in the presence of somethign that's not a dinosaur. 

but hey it's not my money. I would laugh though if he was planning to buy it on credit. Yay for owing 6200$ rounded to over 10k after interest and only having a rig that's worth half that much at purchase and dwindles to a value of 1200$ within the first year. by the time it's paid off it'll be worth a grand total of 45$.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 16, 2009)

Buy me a super charger for my mustang and you can have my rig. It will last ya 5+ years. Ill even give ya a 2 year warranty!


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 16, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Buy me a super charger for my mustang and you can have my rig. It will last ya 5+ years. Ill even give ya a 2 year warranty!



lol. But im not sure a 5850 will last 5+ years. Im not even sure my 5970 Black will surivive for 5 plus years. By then ATi 8xxx or 9xxx Series will be shitting on the 5 series.


----------



## BraveSoul (Dec 16, 2009)

is that a v8 gas guzler  
x58 motherboard,it will support an upcoming 6core cpu maybe an 8 core... 5970should last for a while look into eyefinity  with 3 monitors  AWESOME


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 16, 2009)

BraveSoul said:


> is that a v8 gas guzler
> x58 motherboard,it will support an upcoming 6core cpu maybe an 8 core... 5970should last for a while look into eyefinity  with 3 monitors  AWESOME



It will definitely last 2 years+ . and yeah x58s hopefully will support 8 core processors.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 16, 2009)

mdsx1950 said:


> It will definitely last 2 years+ . and yeah x58s hopefully will support 8 core processors.



That depends if the CPUs get bigger, physically. X58 will _definitely_ support 6 cored CPUs.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 16, 2009)

I just want you all to know that he gave up the idea on buying a Paladin or ALX so i'm going to build him a PC that will last hopefully 3+ yrs

Here are the specs. Pls comment. Compliments and insult both accepted.  But more compliments would be better 

Intel Core i7-975 Extreme Edition 3.33GHz                                = $960
2x XFX Radeon 5970 2GB                                                      = $629  x 2
ASUS P7P55D Motherboard                                                    = $269
6 GB Corsair CMG6GX3M3A2000C8Dominator GT 2000Mhz DDR3    = $420
LG Black 8X Blu-ray Burner                                                    = $149
Cooler Master V10 Hybrid                                                      = $125
Antec Twelve Hundred Case                                                  = $159
2x OCZ Vertex Series OCZSSD2-1VTX120G 2.5" 120GB SSDs       = $449 x 2
Seagate Barracuda ES.2 ST3500320NS 500GB 7200 RPM            = $95
Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Pro                    = $159
Windows 7 64bit                                                                 = $100
Logitech G19 Keyboard                                                        = $170
RAZER Mamba Black Laser Gaming Mouse                                = $129


Total = $4891

Managed to save $1300. So what do you think of the specs?


Look at the new list of specs VVVVVVVVV


----------



## MKmods (Dec 16, 2009)

mdsx1950 said:


> And yet again thanks everyone for your opinions. I'll be glad if anyone can give the specs of a PC that can last in the minimum of 3 years.



I guess most of our answers are a bit simplistic (mine included) Basically for 1/3 to 1/2 of the $6K you could build a comp 98% as good.

So dosent matter much if he goes AM3 or Intel both will be fine for a couple years. 
I had i7 and went back to AM3 (seems the same to me for less $) but for him an i7 may be better (especially since it gives him the option of SLI or Crossfire).
And if he is only using a single LCD under 30" than a single GPU for now should be plenty.
I have had 12gigs, 6gigs and now I have 4gigs and I dont notice any dif as well.

And the cooling of the CM case looks a lot better than the Alien one.

EDIT: there is no need for 2 of the 5970s, and there are much better sound cards than the Creative ones. And why not an X58 (tri channel memory on a dual channel mobo?) not to mention there is just as good memory for <1/2 the cost of those.

And the Intel 960 is almost half the $ of the 975 and nearly the same speed. And where is the PS?

Not to mention $900 for 240 gigs They arent that fast.


mdsx1950 said:


> But more compliments would be better



If ur fishing for compliments than build him that comp for $2K


----------



## Kantastic (Dec 16, 2009)

mdsx1950 said:


> I just want you all to know that he gave up the idea on buying a Paladin or ALX so i'm going to build him a PC that will last hopefully 3+ yrs
> 
> Here are the specs. Pls comment. Compliments and insult both accepted.  But more compliments would be better
> 
> ...



Save another $700 by getting a 920 and clocking it up to 4GHz, swap the Barracuda ES.2 for a Velociraptor (or 2), get a different cooler like a Noctua NH-D14 or Prolimatech Megahalems.

Oh and your motherboard is 1156, not 1366. 

Oh and here's why no rig will last 4 years without a single upgrade: In the next 2-3 years SSD's will become faster, more affordable, and larger in capacity. Two 120GB OCZ Vertex's will be a joke.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 16, 2009)

BraveSoul said:


> is that a v8 gas guzler
> x58 motherboard,it will support an upcoming 6core cpu maybe an 8 core... 5970should last for a while look into eyefinity  with 3 monitors  AWESOME



Anything less than a V8 on a Mustang isnt a Mustang.


----------



## BraveSoul (Dec 16, 2009)

yep  ,, ssd is the future 
its gona be painful parting with a $1000 Core i7-975 Extreme Edition when upgrading cpu,,,  parting with an i7-920 would be much easier, same for 2x XFX Radeon 5970 ,,telling u geforce 380 is gona be here soon(1 5970 is enouph)


----------



## BraveSoul (Dec 16, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Anything less than a V8 on a Mustang isnt a Mustang.



  yeah   got to have the power


----------



## CJCerny (Dec 16, 2009)

mdsx1950 said:


> I just want you all to know that he gave up the idea on buying a Paladin or ALX so i'm going to build him a PC that will last hopefully 3+ yrs
> 
> Here are the specs. Pls comment. Compliments and insult both accepted.  But more compliments would be better
> 
> ...



Still seems like you're missing the point. The gear that you've chosen is all top dollar stuff and only performs just slightly better than the "best buys". You should easily be able to build a monster rig for $1500 or less, just by picking parts that are not top of the line. Go with a $100 1156 mobo and a $150 i5 CPU and a couple of 5770 video cards and you'll have a system that's 85% as powerful as what you have here and only $1000 in cost.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 17, 2009)

Kantastic said:


> Save another $700 by getting a 920 and clocking it up to 4GHz, swap the Barracuda ES.2 for a Velociraptor (or 2), get a different cooler like a Noctua NH-D14 or Prolimatech Megahalems.
> 
> Oh and your motherboard is 1156, not 1366.
> 
> Oh and here's why no rig will last 4 years without a single upgrade: In the next 2-3 years SSD's will become faster, more affordable, and larger in capacity. Two 120GB OCZ Vertex's will be a joke.



Yeah guess your right.



MKmods said:


> I guess most of our answers are a bit simplistic (mine included) Basically for 1/3 to 1/2 of the $6K you could build a comp 98% as good.
> 
> So dosent matter much if he goes AM3 or Intel both will be fine for a couple years.
> I had i7 and went back to AM3 (seems the same to me for less $) but for him an i7 may be better (especially since it gives him the option of SLI or Crossfire).
> ...


I forgot the PSU. And yeah its going to be something lesser than the i7 975. maybe a 960 like you say and or AMD.



CJCerny said:


> Still seems like you're missing the point. The gear that you've chosen is all top dollar stuff and only performs just slightly better than the "best buys". You should easily be able to build a monster rig for $1500 or less, just by picking parts that are not top of the line. Go with a $100 1156 mobo and a $150 i5 CPU and a couple of 5770 video cards and you'll have a system that's 85% as powerful as what you have here and only $1000 in cost.



Yeah i'll check for parts again and post in this thread.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 17, 2009)

I just built a AMD Phenom II 965BE C3 125W system and now i wished i could have went I7  i would think and do more research before you jump all into it


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 17, 2009)

AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition 3.4Ghz                 = $185
XFX Radeon 5970 Black Edition 2GB                            = $629
MSI 790FX-GD70 Motherboard                                   = $163
Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium                          = $99
6 GB OCZ Platinum Triple Channel 1800 MHz DDR3          = $162
LG Black 8X Blu-ray Burner                                        = $149
Cooler Master V10 Hybrid                                          = $125
Antec Twelve Hundred Case                                      = $159
Seagate Barracuda ES.2 ST3500320NS 500GB 7200 RPM = $95
Windows 7 HP 64bit                                                  = $100
Logitech G19 Keyboard                                              = $170
RAZER Mamba Black Laser Gaming Mouse                      = $129
Corsair CMPSU-850HX 850-Watt HX Professional Series    = $135

Whole rig = $2300


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 17, 2009)

brandonwh64 said:


> I just built a AMD Phenom II 965BE C3 125W system and now i wished i could have went I7  i would think and do more research before you jump all into it



I dont know much about AMD but why do you wish you went for an i7? Is the AMD processor not that good?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 17, 2009)

Im having a real bad overclocking experience with it but other than that it runs fine but when you compare it to a I7 920 it kinda makes you want the I7 more

*edit* from the looks of your AMD build you have on your last post the 965 you have picked out is the 140W version and probly will run hotter


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 17, 2009)

brandonwh64 said:


> Im having a real bad overclocking experience with it but other than that it runs fine but when you compare it to a I7 920 it kinda makes you want the I7 more
> 
> *edit* from the looks of your AMD build you have on your last post the 965 you have picked out is the 140W version and probly will run hotter



Isn't the 965 the most powerful AMD processor?  So its not even as good as a i7 920???


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 17, 2009)

There's a good build even with a basic watercooler. Find out what that is in dollars idk american prices. Pick your own case and change the 5870 for another 5970 if you want to take the piss.

Intel X25-M Mainstrean - 2
ATI Radeon HD 5870 -1
ATI Radeon 5970 1
Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD7 - 1
Intel Core i7 920 - 1
Corsair HX 1000W - 1
Corsair XMS3 6GB 1600mhz - 2
LG CH08LS10 8x Blu-ray - 1
Samsung SpinPoint F3 1TB - 2
Swiftech Laing D5 Pump - 1
XSPC RS360 120mm Radiator - 1
EK Supreme LT Plexi CPU Water Block - 1


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 17, 2009)

No the phenom II 965 is bout as good as a I5 not a I7.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey thanks again everyone for the advice. But money isnt a problem for my friend so going for the best of the best pc parts available. He wants a killer rig plus accessories. He told me even if the the total jumps $10,000 its ok. Lol anyways im getting paid and i dont care cus its not my money lol. Thanks again everyone. Will update this thread after we buy the parts..


----------



## MKmods (Dec 17, 2009)

mdsx1950 said:


> I dont know much about AMD but why do you wish you went for an i7? Is the AMD processor not that good?



The AMD is a very good CPU, The i7 is a bit faster (but more $). Personally I had i7 and went back to AMD.(I just wanted AMD and to me in what I do I do not notice any dif in performance (and the AMD uses quite a bit less power and makes less heat, to me thats a big +)
To me the main advantage of i7 is being able to use either ATI Crossfire AND Nvidia SLI (I have both sets of GPUs here, but if you dont plan on swapping between them than its not a big +).

Comparing the AMD to Intel is like comparing a Lamborghini to a Ferrari, yep one may be 6mph faster but does that mean the other is a POS? I think not.

LOL, when you mentioned $10K it made me think of a SFF SuperComputer I was thinking of building with 4 GPUs
http://www.nvidia.com/object/tesla_computing_solutions.html


----------



## Kantastic (Dec 17, 2009)

Phenom II's look i7's straight in the eye in terms of gaming performance. If it's a gaming rig with an insanely high budget there's no reason not to go i7 just for the extra speed boost that it'll give in other areas.


----------



## BraveSoul (Dec 17, 2009)

mdsx1950 said:


> AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition 3.4Ghz                 = $185
> XFX Radeon 5970 Black Edition 2GB                            = $629
> MSI 790FX-GD70 Motherboard                                   = $163
> Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium                          = $99
> ...


this  sound card is better
u need dual channel ddr3 not tripple


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 17, 2009)

Bought all the items today.  Here's the list of items.

Intel Core i7-960 Bloomfield 3.2GHz 130W = $490
ASUS Rampage II Extreme = $345
12GB (6x2GB) Corsair XMS3 1600Mhz 240-pin Triple Channel DDR3 Memory Kit = $340
SAMSUNG Black 8x Blu-ray Combo = $109
Corsair CMPSU-850TX 850-Watt TX Series = $120
2x XFX Radeon HD 5970 Black Edition 2GB = $1380
Antec Twelve Hundred Black ATX = $155
COOLER MASTER V10 Hybrid TEC = $115
HT OMEGA CLARO Plus+ 7.1 Sound Card = $174
Logitech G110 Black Keyobard = $75
RAZER DeathAdder = $45
3x OCZ Agility Series OCZSSD2-1AGT120G 2.5" 120GB SSD = $960
SAMSUNG Spinpoint 320GB 7200 RPM = $45
Windows 7 Home Premium x64 = $199

Total = $4552


Thanks for all the advice everyone. Now if a moderator can close this thread it will be great since all the parts were bought and discussion is no longer required. Thanks.


mdsx1950


----------



## hat (Dec 17, 2009)

Hah see, you bought the parts yourself, got a better rig and saved 1.6 grand


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 17, 2009)

hat said:


> Hah see, you bought the parts yourself, got a better rig and saved 1.6 grand



Yeah thanks


----------



## Fishymachine (Dec 20, 2009)

are does Agilities in Raid 0 ?
Anyway brilliant built ,curious as to how a i7 960 clocks,guessing 4Ghz shouldn't be a problem with a good cooler


----------



## Kantastic (Dec 20, 2009)

Fishymachine said:


> are does Agilities in Raid 0 ?
> Anyway brilliant built ,curious as to how a i7 960 clocks,guessing 4Ghz *should be a problem* with a good cooler


----------



## Fishymachine (Dec 20, 2009)

didn't pay attention,I know a good 960 might even reach 4,5 on air


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 20, 2009)

Fishymachine said:


> are does Agilities in Raid 0 ?
> Anyway brilliant built ,curious as to how a i7 960 clocks,guessing 4Ghz shouldn't be a problem with a good cooler



Its on Raid 0. And well the way i remember it was running at 3.8Ghz. Since theres no watercooling at the moment... didnt push it any further as didnt want to a risk.


----------

